# Need help rigging my boat



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a bay boat that I want to use for floundering as well as my other fishing endeavors. I am hoping that someone will help me out with figuring a removable lighting system. I do have a bow mounted trolling motor that has the extra plug in to hook up a bottom machine on the bow. I am guessing it is 12v. My trolling motor is 36v. Any help or advice would be appreciated


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

If you can, post a picture of your boat - might help people get ideas. I would invest in a cheep multimeter - then you would not have to guess at voltage. You might want to mention budget, but from what you have not said, I suspect that you have no plans to purchase an inverter/generator so are dealing with 12v lights.

My wag is most suggestions will be dealing with either submerged starfire or led lights mounted on pvc - they are probably your most efficient 12 volt choices.

Here is a link to a Texas forum with the same general question. http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=230324

I don't want to even say that there is a general consciences, but from my research hpf hps and a honda inverter will be hard to beat for overall light penitration while minimizing generator noise, although there are a few who will advocate that high end underwater LED can do just that (better light w/o generator noise). Most other options simply involve different compromises. I do not have personal experience to share - and am subscribing as I have only started down on the HPS inverter route.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

12v = cheap and easy setup with minimal impact on your boat
HPS = at least $200 on good lights plus generator (the Honda EU2000i is $999 retail) and modification to your boat to accommodate entire setup (at the least some extra holes in the bow to hold it all safely in place)

As most guys here will tell you HPS is by far the way to go if you want to consistently stab flatties...they are by far a hell of a lot brighter than 12v setups from what I can tell...I'm finally building my HPS setup after a few stubborn years of 12v love and I will say it is some work but from the reviews and posts I see on here regular I have a strong feeling it is very much worth the effort...my 2 cents, I'm sure you will get a lot more before long!


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

I will joke, that the hps inverter route is so expensive that I am tempted to just throw a few extra hundred into cheaper options so I can see the actual difference. I went with the Honda because 1) I thought I wanted a quite generator for other than boating use, 2) cry once, 3) I monetarily lost touch with reality and though I had that much money burning a hole in my pocket, 4) I was tired of thinking about it - nothing was reviewed better, decided to stop being paralyzed by the decision. 2-4 also applied to the HPS with hpf.

This is not the first money thrown into lighting the black hole known as a boat. I think my father purchased an expensive (out of water) green light, and we also have an expense submersible 4' florescent. I thing between those 2, both were used 1 fishing trip each for crappie in the last 20 years. If I look hard enough, think there is a starfire in one of the boxes as well (also used for one of those 2 crappie trips). Not to mention an extra coleman lantern and various reflectors and handles for coleman lanterns (used for both crappie trips, and 30 minutes of flounder walking). Hoping this overkill will be more successful. My Par 64 set up (for crappie and the coast) is also in the works. About the only thing left is lights for while underway (probably will want something that does not require the generator to be running while the boat is on plane).


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I think the most beneficial part to me besides the ability to see a whole heck of a lot more will be the relative ease that this setup should allow for me to make nightly trips as the season picks up in the next few weeks...the lights are going to be mounted to quick-detaching brackets that should come off with a few wing nuts, and the genny is as heavy as the battery was for my old 12v setup...at least this is what I am anticipating to be the case...and of course you typically feel a little more encouraged to go when you are confident you'll see the fish


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Go HPS and you will never regret it. Yes it is a little pricey, but mine are on their 5th year and have many times over paid for themselves with results.Alot of nights would hit the beach behind 12 volt rigs and fill the box. Just my opinion with what little I know.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



bamafan611 said:


> Go HPS and you will never regret it. Yes it is a little pricey, but mine are on their 5th year and have many times over paid for themselves with results.Alot of nights would hit the beach behind 12 volt rigs and fill the box. Just my opinion with what little I know.


I couldn't have said it any better myself!


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes i do want to go the led route. One it is cheaper and two i do not want to install any kind of permanent rigging in the boat. It is a cobia bay boat but it looks just like a pathfinder. Maverick owns both i believe. I will post a pic of the bow


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

you can go low impact on your bow with PVC and some C-clamps usually, or use the eyelet on your bow to run a PVC pipe thru and try to attach your lights that route...the biggest problem with not having "fixed" lights that sit in the water is the current can sometimes pull them loose from the boat...I used crab balls to keep them floating just below the surface and kept them from sinking as well when they do come loose...it takes a little imagination and some PVC building knowledge and you'll be able to rig up something that minimizes bow impact while still giving the light coverage you are looking for!


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

I hate just giving hints to search, but I did not bookmark it and don't have time to trace it down now. I read about using SMD 5050 (probably the super bright variety) for an underwater light bar. They were a diy light most likely similar to this commercial one (abet probably not as pretty, and probably took longer to make http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderPro2600.html. I think there are a few posts on this forum about the linked light, and diy smd 5050 lights. Can not say they were super optimistic though. (fwiw I think that the newer 5630 have better output per meter than the 5050, with a tad better efficiency. 5m of either can be found for +/- $30 and shipping-from the same shop I was planning on ordering the off road bar below from, oh well, might get both)

I also noted some bow fisherman using off road light bars. While the above bar is 30 Watts (about right for 2 meters of SMD 5050 superbrights), the sky is the limit for the offroad bars. I am still considering one that is about 126 watts (for a running light). .

The advantage of the first is it is underwater - so no glare. The disadvantage is it is underwater - subject to damage. The advantage of the second is more watts, and reflectors - better throw. It is also above water so it is protected, but will produce glare.

The real question is what will help you gig more fish... Can not help answer that one. LED is fairly mono-chromatic (spiky spectrum). It has the advantage of 180 degree output (opposed to 360 degree). But not sure if the LED spectrum is the best for this task.


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Terrific report.


----------

